# Kagekiyo, is it worth the money?



## Barry's Knives (Dec 30, 2019)

Laquer aside (I'm already a fan) in terms of actual cutting performance, grind and sharpenability does anyone have any feedback. I'm about to pull the trigger on a 240 b1 gyuto but need to know if theres anything I should know...or if i should be looking at tsubaya or tanaka/kyuzo instead?


----------



## nakneker (Dec 30, 2019)

I had a 240 kagekiyo in white, fit and finish was superb, I had zero complaints. Great performer and easy to sharpen but it was in white. I’ve also had a Tsubaya Tanaka in 240 & 270. They were both in blue and they were fantastic, the KU finish wore on the 270 fast and they acknowledged a problem that has since been fixed. The gentleman that bought the 240 ranks it as his best blade and he’s had a few to compare to. Personally I don’t think Kagekiyo gets the love that line deserves. I sold it because I had an opportunity at some Konosuke wide bevels but I really did enjoy that knife!


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a Kagekiyo W#2 270 Sujihiki and it cuts great!


----------



## olivers (Dec 31, 2019)

I have the 210mm k tip gyuto, I like it, it sharpens really easily and the fit and finish is top notch. The reactivity of the cladding isn't too bad either. In terms of cutting performance it's typical of a good wide bevel, it fairly thin so glides through anything soft but carrots stick a bit too much for my liking and sweet potatoes were too hard work and I pulled out a bigger knife. I recently picked up a 240mm Tanaka b#1 gyuto from JNS and I prefer the more traditional grind on that ( but the handle is nowhere near as nice).

I like the fancy handle I worry about damaging it.. a big chunk of the price is probably for the fancy laquerwork which is a thing of beauty

I suspect you can get equal performance with slightly less bling from some of the Hitohira offerings for less money, especially the ones forged but Yoshikazu Tanaka. This is pure speculation but the Kagekiyo b#1 line seems to be very similar to some Hitohira / Tanaka / Konosuke 

I also have a white #2 Kagekiyo petty while this was a lot cheaper it's still a nice knife with good fit and finish however the handle is much more basic.

All in all I'd recommend the Kagekiyo line as long as you're a fan of the wide bevel grind


----------



## CoteRotie (Dec 31, 2019)

I have the (Gesshin) Kagekiyo 240 in blue #1, I concur with the remarks above- Easy to sharpen, great cutter, patinas easily and isn't reactive after that. Yes, the lacquered handle and saya are probably costing $$ that aren't going into performance, so if you don't care about the lacquer you might look at other options, but the fit, finish and grind are outstanding too so you can't go too far wrong.


----------



## Barashka (Dec 31, 2019)

Jon, owner of japaneseknifeimports, had high praise for it .. that's all I know though. I'm pretty sure you can just email him and he'll explain, I hear he's very good to deal with.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Definitely easy to talk to


----------



## ThinMan (Dec 31, 2019)

I have a Kagekiyo Blue #1 270 sujihiki from JKI. It's beautiful knife and cuts extremely well. Top marks. Among the best there is.


----------



## MowgFace (Dec 31, 2019)

I had a chance to handle some of the White #1 series. IMPOSSIBLY thin. 

Mowgs


----------



## Runner_up (Dec 31, 2019)

Have always wanted to try one, but can't get past the lacquer handle. I want a simple wa wood/buffalo horn version. They look lovely though.


----------



## MowgFace (Jan 1, 2020)

I bet you could chat with Jon about it.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 1, 2020)

I’ve done some ebony handled ones for customers before... I don’t see why we couldn’t order something if you wanted


----------



## labor of love (Jan 1, 2020)

The green handle ones look really bad ass. I almost want to buy one just for the handle.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ducts/gesshin-kagekiyo-240mm-white-1-wa-gyuto


----------



## JBroida (Jan 1, 2020)

those one are crazy thin too


----------



## labor of love (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh yeah? Even better. Do you think a 270mm wh1 will be possible one day?


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 2, 2020)

Kagekiyos have my upvote. I have 2. 
White 1 and vg10
Been really considering buying a blue 1.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 2, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Oh yeah? Even better. Do you think a 270mm wh1 will be possible one day?


working on it


----------



## fatsumie (Dec 22, 2020)

Does anyone know who forges and grinds the kagekiyos?


----------



## parbaked (Dec 22, 2020)

fatsumie said:


> Does anyone know who forges and grinds the kagekiyos?


Baba Hamano from Sakai...


----------



## Barry's Knives (Dec 22, 2020)

As far as I can remember, Tanaka does the blue 1. Morihiro used to do the grinding on the top-level gyutos. That's as far as people have told me.


----------



## fatsumie (Dec 22, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Baba Hamano from Sakai...



Isn't Baba Hamano a company that contracts blacksmiths etc? I've seen Yoshikazu Tanaka's signature and Nakagawa(Shiraki Hamono) on the backs of the blue #1s and Ginsan :/


----------



## parbaked (Dec 22, 2020)

fatsumie said:


> Isn't Baba Hamano a company that contracts blacksmiths etc?


Yes, I misread the question . This video shows the some of the actual craftsmen...


----------



## MowgFace (Dec 23, 2020)

Morihiro is the GM of Baba Hamono now isnt he?


----------



## parbaked (Dec 23, 2020)

MowgFace said:


> Morihiro is the GM of Baba Hamono now isnt he?


According to their IG, Morihiro sharpens the Kagekiyo knives and is now training his successor.





Babahamono.sakai (@babahamono.sakai) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com




Chef's Armoury has a description of the company's history and management.








Kagekiyo Knives







www.chefsarmoury.com


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes they are worth it. Wish I had taken that plunge sooner! As regards Kagekiyo vs Hitohira Tanaka, I have a thread in the last month where I compare my impressions between the two, both 240mm Blue 1 gyutos. They are very close and yet noticeably different; I’m letting the Hitohira go mainly because of how it fits into all the other knives I have. If I had a different kit of knives it might have gone the other way.


----------



## fatsumie (Dec 31, 2020)

Anyone know who forges the White #2?


----------



## andrewsa (Jan 20, 2021)

fatsumie said:


> Anyone know who forges the White #2?


Nakagawa from Shiraki.


----------



## xxxclx (Jan 20, 2021)

Has anyone tried the stainless Kagekiyo (not the Ginsan ones) sold by JKI? What do you guys think of those?


----------



## bruce8088 (Jan 20, 2021)

kagekiyos are sexy and some of the best finishes out of sakai more or less while still affordable.


----------



## lechef (Jan 21, 2021)

Bought mine from Jon when they were released some 5-6 years ago? Have (Gesshin) Kagekiyo 240 in blue #1 Gyuto. Even it was a bit pricier(4-500$) it has definitely paid of. One of my all time favorite knives, come back to it all the time.


----------



## nwshull (Jan 21, 2021)

I have the Blue 1 Kagekiyo 240 k-tip gyuto. Its very pretty. I don't think it's performance is overly that much better than my Tanaka Tsubaya Blue 1 which was 200 bucks cheaper, which is the same steel and a wide bevel. In terms of performance I'd say no. I'd say that probably a Tanaka Kyuzo bare bones will get you a similar level of performance. If you value the aesthetic, yes. For me, I brought it knowing that and am overall happy with the purchase.


----------

